# Union Contact or Contact Pro?



## Darrenj1471 (Oct 15, 2012)

Hey guys

Just a little advice if poss as thinking of new bindings for xmas 

Im loathe to ask what best bindings for my current board are, because I dont change the two in sync ie Ive had my Missions for about 4 years and theyve been on my GNU Riders choice and are now on my Yes The Greats, but lets ask anyway

So I ride a Yes the Greats, I ride all mountain (who doesnt) but love playing about on the sides or riding pow whenever I can. Basically I dont hit booters anymore and I dont ride rails...in fact I rarely enter the park anymore.

You can go crosseyed reading stats and reviews but basically I wanted advice on whether Contacts would be suitable (as cheaper) and a good choice?

If not Ive been looking at Contact Pros or poss another pair of Burtons, maybe Malavitas? Advice welcome thanks.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I would probably stick with the contacts of those two. Really the Factory or t-rice bindings are what you want for the type of riding you will be doing. I have been riding the factory and t-rice this season and they are great bindings. I switched over from flow being my primary bindings to the factory as my primary binding. They are comfortable, responsive and thus far durable. I have about 25 days on the factory and 10 on the t-rice.


----------



## Darrenj1471 (Oct 15, 2012)

Ahh ok cool, I was (and often do) consult the good ride review site

I realise the Factory are much like the Force? If so maybe I should be considering the Force in my Contact vs Contact Pro dilemma?

I would have ruled out the Contacts in 2014 as I dont want something super soft but apparently their new team highback this year makes them more reponsive ?

Just curious, you say you had flows? I tried flow bindings for 1 day and never again....


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

Darrenj1471 said:


> I realise the Factory are much like the Force? If so maybe I should be considering the Force in my Contact vs Contact Pro dilemma?


I believe the Force have a slightly stiffer baseplate than the Factory while the Factory have a bit more responsiveness in the highback. Also, the Factory is canted and likely has a bit more cush to it than the Force. I have about 30 days on my Factory bindings but haven't ridden the Force. Coming from an older Burton Mission and Ride Capos, I can tell you that I'm 100% happy with my Factories in terms of comfort, response and durability compared to those models.

One sidenote on the Factory, even at the lowest setting on the highback it's hard to get zero lean if that's something you want. I get around it somewhat by just not using the lean adjustment at all and letting the highback rest directly against the heelcup.


----------



## Darrenj1471 (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks trapper but I probs can't stretch to the factory's price wise. I really want to know if contacts are going to be a nice ride for me.

Well correction... I could afford any bindings but asking for them for an Xmas gift and don't wanna take the p**s


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

Which greats model is it? 2013 and newer I would want something more aggressive, the old nidecker models were softer and any of those options could work. The c pros are awesome for more playful/surfy all mt riding, softer highback but surprisingly responsive for its flex. Dont know much about the force but from what ive heard its a solid no frills all mt binding with a stiffer highback, I would guess the most comparable to your missions. If it were me though Id look at malavitas, atlas, or factorys for more aggressive riding and cartels or c pros for something less locked in.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

You could also go with force. I rode them a couple days over the summer and they are stiffer and more responsive than the contacts. The contacts in my eyes are more of a park/freestyle type binding, the contact pros are just a better version of that type of binding. 

The force are the lower/middle line binding for all mountain type riding. The trice and factory are the high end all mountain freeride bindings. 

My son likes zero forward lean and takes off the high back adjustments from his bindings. He has done this on all his union bindings for the past 3 years.

I used to ride nxt se from flow. They are very comfortable but take a long time to get used to. I am still way faster with flows than with traditional bindings but the terrain I find myself in its way harder to strap in to the flows than traditional bindings. It's also easier to find traditional parts while traveling and we travel alot. The factory and trice have been virtually bullet proof over the past couple seasons and this year so far. We did have a set of contact pros explode a base plate with the small disk with a hard landing off a 40' jump. Union got us a new set of baseplates and disks in 2 days. Like it happened Tuesday night and we had them Thursday morning at 1000


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I recommend the Factory as well. Like others have said, it's got good support and response while having canting and dampening for comfort. To me the Contact has too much play to be a true all mountain binding.


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

Can anyone compare the factories to the Atlas.?


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

The atlas is a step up from the force and a step down from the factory. They are a good all mountain binding. Have a couple pairs from last season still. Son uses them on his split board.


----------



## Darrenj1471 (Oct 15, 2012)

So......great advice, but to my original topic

Contacts are.....or are not a good binding choice for all mountain riding ?


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

Extremo said:


> To me the Contact has too much play to be a true all mountain binding.


Does this not answer your question? Or when Argo said its more of a park binding? Or how about Unions website that describes its medium soft base plate?


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

My opinion if you want Union and you want all mountain but don't wanna spend on the Factory or even Atlas then the Force might be the better choice for you over the Contact. Just my two cents, but I'd follow the advice of people like extremo and argo, they've been around the block a few times and know their shit.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

I have the 2015 Force and I think it would be a good all mountain type of binders. It's flex is right around the Cartels. If you want to spend a little more than go the higher end bindings but I think the force will do.

I also rode the Cartels and the Genesis and the force is right around in that vicinity. The toe strap issues that I had in the past with previous Union buckles is all gone. It comes off easily now! No more sticking.


----------



## UNION INHOUSE (Nov 13, 2012)

Extremo said:


> I recommend the Factory as well. Like others have said, it's got good support and response while having canting and dampening for comfort. To me the Contact has too much play to be a true all mountain binding.


Gigi would disagree.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rfpFByLo1xo


----------



## UNION INHOUSE (Nov 13, 2012)

Brewtown said:


> Can anyone compare the factories to the Atlas.?


Very similar, but the Factory has a way stiffer highback. 

Speaking of the Atlas, it's making it's return in 15/16. I can't wait for the public to see it in 6 weeks.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Darrenj1471 said:


> So......great advice, but to my original topic
> 
> Contacts are.....or are not a good binding choice for all mountain riding ?


Contacts are a great binding for what they are intended for. Sure you can ride them on a pow day comfortably but I would personally not want to ride that soft a binding on a general crud or hard groomer day. 

If you can find atlas they are great, forces are great also. My ideal bindings are either factory or trice but of course they are more pricy. 

If you really want the contacts then don't let anyone talk you out of them. I just think, given your description, you could get the others and be happier over all.


----------



## UNION INHOUSE (Nov 13, 2012)

UNION INHOUSE said:


> Gigi would disagree.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rfpFByLo1xo


Bad speed reading on my part Extremo. I thought you meant "contact pro". Sorry bud.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Yeah. No Contacts. That board with that binding would only work if you KNOW that's what you want. Pros are good for a surfier response. Forces are a more likely match to that board though. 

Or drop for Ultras because forged carbon things.


----------



## UNION INHOUSE (Nov 13, 2012)

Nivek said:


> Yeah. No Contacts. That board with that binding would only work if you KNOW that's what you want. Pros are good for a surfier response. Forces are a more likely match to that board though.
> 
> Or drop for Ultras because forged carbon things.


Yeah Kev,

Hope you're doing good man. 

I was hoping to get you some of those to try out, but we had more orders for them than what was made. Stock got pillaged in a single day.

Sorry about that. We produce all the Forged parts in-house now (italy), so eventually, I will have access to a nice supply. We are messing around with some short run tooling for doing prototypes also. Fun stuff. 

Please let it dump this weekend!
:snowplow:


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

UNION INHOUSE said:


> Yeah Kev,
> 
> Hope you're doing good man.
> 
> ...


Hey no sweat. There was a lot of material, constuctuon, and factory changes this year for everyone. Everybodys promo stock is light this year.

I like the sound of better more thorough in house proto equipment for you guys, that should be fun. And my offer still stands. I now own and ride close to one of every brand of major bindings out there, I'm quite "well read". If you need some outside looks with any new concepts, shapes, or materials your playing with, I love riding new shit and back the minimal stiff base material contact concept.


----------



## Ravaging Rami (Mar 11, 2014)

I was in a similar debate like the OP, but I ended up not going Union. I liked the Factory, but not being able to zero out the highback without taking off the adjustment slide was not in my personal tastes (does that wreck the highback in doing so?). I also am not a huge fan of the toe strap. That being said, I really like the solid feeling that Union bindings have. It's something the Burton bindings lack a bit in my opinion. I agree with everyone above and say that Factory or Force would be good choices. I really hope that Union can drop the stock lean configuration then I would jump on the bandwagon.


----------



## Darrenj1471 (Oct 15, 2012)

Ok apart from Brewtown being a total douche youve all been really helpful

I know Contacts are not high end and based on the feedback Im gonna give my gf some extra cash (ie chip in) and ask 'santa' for Factorys or possibly just the Force I think.

FYI the thing which was originally swaying me to the Contacts was the review on the Good Ride website which Ive always really trusted and they said the 2015s were now a medium flex (as new team highbacks) and thats why I figured theyd be ok but upon all your feedback and I feel they would be still on the softer side

That same website lists the COntact Pros as Med/Soft which is why I sort of ruled those out, but Gigi rides them


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

Yea a guy like Gigi could ride anything he wants and make it do whatever he wants. 

I really think you'll be happier going the route you're planning for all mountain. Honestly you'll probably be fine with the Force if you can't step all the way up to the Factory. I've thought about buying a pair of last year's Forces (sale prices of course) myself just to compare.


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

Darrenj1471 said:


> Ok apart from Brewtown being a total douche youve all been really helpful
> 
> I know Contacts are not high end and based on the feedback Im gonna give my gf some extra cash (ie chip in) and ask 'santa' for Factorys or possibly just the Force I think.
> 
> ...


First of all suck a dick. Second I have first hand experience with 12 and 13 greats aswell as the asym and there is a big difference what bindings I would want depending on the model. Sorry for a mildly sarcastic response when you ask a question that's already been answered rather than providing more info to someone trying to help. Stick with the good ride idiot.


----------



## Darrenj1471 (Oct 15, 2012)

Its a 12/13 Yes the Greats with asym 

As said, everyone else seems great and I appreciate their help. I was merely requesting confirmation, as lots of people had said Factory was better etc , more more of a park binding, it was a relatively bad idea to go for contacts. I have that now.


----------



## thedru13 (Jan 4, 2014)

Went through a similar thought process. had some old union SLs and wanted to replace. I went with the Union Atlas.. I don't do any park riding just all mountian. I like them. I think I would have like a bit stiffer binding but that is personal preference. I have boarded mostly on the east coast so lots of ice and hard carving. going out west this year so will see but as stated so far I like them. I have them paired with my Lib Tech...


----------

